# 1910 Racycle Model 152 Info Request



## cr250mark (Dec 4, 2022)

I had picked up this Bike  earlier this year and finally Have had a few minutes to take it out of hibernation to oversee all the cool detail .

I had found these few Ads listing Racycle Model 152 ( posted below )
This Bike Definitely started French Grey with green darts and headtube . Red pins based on remnants that are clearly still visible

See they list optional 152 A model

Any other literature would be great .
Like to see a fendered 152 Model image

Louisiana-medallion still present

Kelly bars , grips , saddle and paint scheme definetly follows ad lit but wondering if there was a Model 152 offered during multiple years or only 1910 which looks to be what is shown in add
Also looking for info on these Killer caged pedals that came on this Racycle
These I have not seen before
Catalog says equip with Star pedals

Any input would be Great
Thank you in Advance
Mark


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2022)

Killer bicycle Mark!  I am loving those special Standard pedals.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2022)

Here you go:


----------



## mongeese (Dec 4, 2022)

That bike is rusty and a danger - contact me to either scrap or put up as to keep folks safe. No charge


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 1745631



Thank you Brant appreciate the post


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 5, 2022)

mongeese said:


> That bike is rusty and a danger - contact me to either scrap or put up as to keep folks safe. No charge



Troy where the Hell you been , see random
Post pop up now and then hope all
Is well my friend .
Will definitely keep you updated ,surely appreciate you watching out for me.lol


----------



## locomotion (Dec 5, 2022)

that must of been a beautiful paint job when new, dark green and french gray

If you ever get the dark green scanned at a paint shop, I am looking for a recipe for a project I have

great bike! Congrats


----------



## stezell (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm digging the whole thing Mark, killer bike buddy!


----------



## BatWaves (Dec 15, 2022)

I picked up the FM Jones badged Miami that was listed on EBay not long ago. It’s the French Grey w/green darts and gold pinstriping. Catfish posted the photos from EBay under FM Jones.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 17, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> I had picked up this Bike  earlier this year and finally Have had a few minutes to take it out of hibernation to oversee all the cool detail .
> 
> I had found these few Ads listing Racycle Model 152 ( posted below )
> This Bike Definitely started French Grey with green darts and headtube . Red pins based on remnants that are clearly still visible
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

Love to see them
But cannot open these


----------

